

A Guide to WordPress Child Themes Development - jakerocheleau
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/wordpress-child-themes-dev/

======
envex
Using !important is bad practice.

If you're loading a child stylesheet properly, you should be able to overwrite
the styles without having to use !important.

You just have to make sure the selectors match up properly.

~~~
Brajeshwar
I'd say the same too. An acceptable use for "!important" will be with state
classes. "!important" should not be the go to solution as its like using a
grenade when careful diplomacy would suffice.

